# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  VENDO MAIZ AMARILLO DURO

## jorgepower

VENDO MAIZ AMARILLO DURO ----PRECIO POR TONELADA PUESTO EN LIMA 1250 SOLES , A PARTIR DE 10 TONELADAS . JORGE PAREJA . CEL. 993472978   powerfood-peru@hotmail.comTemas similares: Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! Compra de maiz duro amarillo compra de maiz amarillo duro region lambayeque VENDO 20 TN DE  MAIZ AMARILLO DURO MEJORADO Artículo: Producción de maíz amarillo duro aumenta 14.1% por mayor superficie de cosechas

----------

